# IM GETTING MARRIED



## Atorres61472 (Apr 6, 2008)

So as you know I live with my "hubby" and hes finally making an honest woman out of me lol 

Of course the first person I called was Zin and she has agreed to be my Maid ...... of honor. We are so busy planning and omg I forgot how hard it was to plan a wedding. I am so glad that I Have Zin because she has agreed to Hand bead they dress I am wearing and make the head pieces Yea for Zin..... We are getting married outside and my wedding party will be bare footed, how fun. Zin is helping me so much with the planning and I would be truly lost without her. She didnt even pause before accepting I love that about her. We are going with a Woods Mothernature theme and Zin is going to be making a Wood fairy dress complete with wings for my little girl so she can be a flower fairy. I cant wait ......... So I will be keeping you posted


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh that's just wonderful! I can't wait to hear more and see the dresses and all!


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 6, 2008)

Well this is nice - but you know we need more details.....pictures.....dates.....um....all that stuff - right?

I love love love the wings for your daughter - what a wonderful idea.

Any idea what your flowers will be??????

Will your bunnies be there at all?

:biggrin2:


----------



## polly (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations:biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations!
I have to admit, I'm just a bit sick of weddings as I spent all day yesterday attempting to plan my wedding for my theology class.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah and if you dont get that dress to me asap.. your gonna have to walk backwards everywhere so people wont notice I didnt get the back hand beaded.

I am excited.. so much to do... headpieces to make.. flowers to get together..outfits....

And my bootyful lil goddaughter, the bullfrog girl..

Here she is..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 8, 2008)

Audrey-

Alright.. here is some faerie costumes I have worked on over the years... browse em a bit and see if there is any elements of them you would like to use..

Forum peeps... let's have your input on your favs.. this is for my godchild's flower girl costume for her mom's wedding..


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 8, 2008)

How's about all us chunky chicks wear this as a costume?

No I am NOT responsible for this costume.. shes a playtron.. or patron.. not a member of the troupe..

Notice the pic is from the waist up?.. It's a LOT smaller on the bottom half.. bordering on obscene.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not sure about all the ren faire stuff but I would first play on her gorgeous curly hair and be very subtle with the headwear - tiny flowers and such.

I like this design of costume best.... I like sticking to one color on the dress with accents


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

:yeahthat:I love it do you think we could come up in something like that ? she would look so cute in that omg im so excited Ordering dress today omg omg omg cant wait .....must calm myself oooooooooo ahhhhhhhhhhh much better


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


>



I really like this one, and not just because she's one of the few without scrunched up boobs. I'm not real fond of the wrestler-huge-mungo type belt though.

I think kiddie-style, it could be really cute.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

I also like the orange one


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

I have decided that we are all going to wear this I think this is what we big girl would look fantastic And that eye makup woohooooooooo roflmao


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

*Atorres61472 wrote: *


> I have decided that we are all going to wear this I think this is what we big girl would look fantastic And that eye makup woohooooooooo roflmao



:roflmao:


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know that I have a favorite- they're all so....unique....and I say that very nicely. I will have to look at them a few more times.

Just remember Zin...when it comes to my ceremony...the theme is sorta 'simple'....maybe even 'understated'.....

Audrey - I think this is awesome - your little girl is gorgeous and she's gonna be beautiful......

You HAVE to show us your dress....you really must.....

I'm so excited for you both. It is so neat that you can share this together...


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

Ok guys heres the dress I ordered it today so it should be here in a couple of weeks and then it on to Zins for some tea and beading Zin is going to dye it with tea and hand bead it for me (Im very lucky to have a friend like her) I want to thank Zin for being so wonderful so im guessing the flower pasties are out??????? lol


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 8, 2008)

OMG I almost forgot I talked to zin earlier and she said Rick is going to take the wedding photos Am i the luckiest girl or what???????


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 9, 2008)

*Atorres61472 wrote: *


> OMG I almost forgot I talked to zin earlier and she said Rick is going to take the wedding photos Am i the luckiest girl or what???????


That is awesome....I think his camera is to die for (and I hear he used to do wedding photography before too).

When I first start planning our vow renewal ceremony - one of the first things I thought of was photos (we didn't have a photographer for our ceremony 28+ years ago....and I mentioned it to her (if Rick would do it - since I saw pics that he took when we picked up Zeus)....and she said he probably would.

So now I'll get to see your wedding pictures and sorta drool over them and think about how good ours will be.

I am SOOOOOOO excited about your wedding....to see what Zin does to the dress and the outfit she makes for your little girl....

I also wonder what Zin will be looking like....an elf? a pirate? or what...

Tell me - will she also be singing "Pop-u-lar" at your wedding?

:biggrin2:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 9, 2008)

thats a good question I dont know But there is going to be 2 live bands at the reception And A DJ so i hope we can get her to sing And CONGRATS on your renewel I wish you guys another 280 years of maritial bliss...... Any advice??????


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 9, 2008)

*Do you NOT proofread?
280 years?

I guess that means Rick and I will be looking forward to another 180 years..

OMG.. puttin up with his crap for that much longer...


Atorres61472 wrote: *


> thats a good question I dont know But there is going to be 2 live bands at the reception And A DJ so i hope we can get her to sing And CONGRATS on your renewel I wish you guys another 280 years of maritial bliss...... Any advice??????


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 9, 2008)

No I wanted to say 280 years that 28 X 10=280 

and yes you and Rick another 180 years plus 10,000 so 10,180 years with Rick yea


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok Guys The Date is Sept 6th We have not much time to do this soooooo_ ideas people lets hear em. A little back ground incase you didnt know Jose is Hispanic and i am not...... His idea of a wedding and mine are two different things He wants to have at least two live bands so that when the first band gets tired the second band can take. Also we will be having a DJ does that even make sense????? I told him I dont want to party all night because of the honeymoon ****wink**** So we are still undecided on that ..... Food ..... Carnitas , Mole, Beans and rice with salsa yummy Bring on the gas builders for the honeymoon I can hear it now "honey do you have any tums??????" How romantic......then there is the grooms clothes ...... Where do i start..... He wants to wear a black suit complete with Jacket to my outside barefoot wedding.........omg nooooooooooooo So Again we talk it out and he sees it my way yeaaaaaaaaa So we are going with Linen Pants and white shirt unless he finds so other shirt to wear...... Oh and did i mention that i still have not had an idea about what to put my son in????? So please feel free to send me some ideas_



_Bunnies wont be attending reception because they have a strict animal policy but they most likely be outside when we wed _


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Apr 10, 2008)

I know you already bought your dress... but look what I just found..

http://www.maximumwoman.com/inc/sdetail/1432


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 15, 2008)

Bumping this to see how the wedding plans are going.....

.....I'm so excited for you....when are your dresses due in? How goes the compromises on what to wear/not wear, etc.

I really hope y'all have a blast - my birthday is the next day so I will definitely have a way to remember your wedding day......oh....and I'll be following the thread on here too....

:biggrin2:


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 15, 2008)

Wedding plans are going smooth. I have A brides maid that says the dresses are ugly but shell get over it....lol

I am currently looking at glass vases for the tables My dress will be here next week so Heads up Zin lol I am having a blast I cant wait we are going to have a friend of my hubbys play at the reception ...... My hubbys ex band( he used to play in a band)

asked if he wanted to get back together to play my wedding I said nooooo How is he supposed to play and be attentive to me????? 

More soon......


----------



## Becca (Apr 16, 2008)

Cogratualations - beautiful wedding dress by the way!
I'm sure evetrything will go just as planned!!


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank You


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 23, 2008)

I was thinking that i would look good with this hair I dont like my hair down and hanging. Also I got the colors straight they are Cream and Green( sage green and dark green) We will be having different color flowers and stuff in our halos lol

cause we are such little angels.....

my tables wille be done in white with green center pieces and clear horse drawn carriages with hershey kisses in them and candles of course. Ill post a picture soon of Zin's dress and my cousin Amys dress.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 23, 2008)

These are the brides maids dresses . I know they look like mine but Zin will be hand beading my dress so it will be different. Thank You so much Zin for being a great friend(without hat hair) lol


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 23, 2008)

oh and I finally got Jose to agree on just one band yea me lol

here isthe back story to this ......

Jose plays keyboards he has been in a band for half of his life. well in 2006 he decided to retire from music so we could have more time together. He has recorded 2 CD with the last band and played with numerous "grupos" that are famous so we ......um i mean he was trying to get me to agree to have two live bands I think that is too much the bands are local friends of Joses and wont be charging much if at all. I think that one band should be enough and a DJ friend has agreed to do his thing there.


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool - Sounds like it is going to be such a great day!
I am so excited for you!!


----------



## Atorres61472 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok so we got the band booked they are called "pression musical" and they have a myspace page http://www.myspace.com/pressionmusical

And we now have a new crisis what type of rings ugggggggggg

He wants to use a wedding set I want a simple gold band I think They are classy and not flashy what do you guys think???????

gold bands or wedding set with ugly diamonds and gold

my engagement set is white gold with diamonds but for everyday wear its is tough because it has a diamond that sits a lot higher than the others and i end up having to take it off to clean or do anything so I think that simple gold bands are perfect for everyday use. That concludes my portion of the debate lol


----------



## Atorres61472 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ok Guys i know its been a while but I have been very busy but i try to get here everyday. We got all of the dresses and they are even more stunning then i thought. We have decided on flowers and table decorations. I dont know when i will have more news but thanks to Zin we will all be beautiful on my special day.


----------



## Atorres61472 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello All

Ok i know i havent been here in a while so i will make this short and tomorrow i will post some cute pics of my girls yes i say girls because both Zin and Stewie are girls

The news of today is That Jose and I had our civil cermony today and I am now Mrs. Jose Torres......Yea me.

I will be back tomorrow :highfive: :woohoo :heartbeat: :time::yahoo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

Stewie is a GIRL?! Oh man! I knew there was something amiss! 

Congrats!


----------



## BSAR (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Mrs. Jose Torres!


----------

